
Red Wallet: best alternative for MetaMask - huobi_official
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/red-wallet-worlds-safest/lgnkapjcficfeljnjfbnihmncmeabkmj
======
gianpaj
Some feedback if you don't mind on the impression I get _before installing_. I
would remove/replace the 2nd picture of the guy smiling at his laptop. Stock
photos don't evoke trust (in my opinion). Also, I would say people who are
going to install a Cryptocurrency Google Extension wallet will know what it
is, a tech-savvy, so no need to dump it down.

Other: \- what's the difference with MetaMask? \- "Blocks your browser from
visiting phishing websites" How does it know which one is a legit website and
which one is not? \- Since it's beta, write beta in the title and possibly the
first image. \- You claim "The world's safest & simplest wallet". How did you
arrive at that assessment? There is no link to a website, Github, etc. Also,
it is released by "alex.mashtalir2018". Not exactly something that elicits
trust.

Hope that feedback is useful and constructive. All the best

